# so many combs and brushes, Oh my!



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom-
Could you tell me which combs/brushes and other grooming tools are your preferences? And where to purchase them? I am very confused with which ones are not good-which are really good- which break the hair, which are good to work on matting and which are good for grooming etc.
Thanks!
Lynn U


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Although you will hear a lot different, breaking hair has more to do with the hand useing the comb/brush than the tool itself. I don't claim to be a groomer. Pam is the groomer. I am a good holder though. I can hold any Havanese, even when it's owners say his/her nails can't be clipped/teeth can't be cleaned/back legs can't be brused/etc.etc., and have it calm and relaxed in short order.

Necessary tools are greyhound comb, flea comb to clean hair near the eyes, good pin brush, a universal brush, nail clippers and probably others that I'm not remembering right off.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Although you will hear a lot different, breaking hair has more to do with the hand useing the comb/brush than the tool itself.


 That is _so_ true.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is very interesting. I find that as I am learning, Oreo is also more comfortable and trusting. As for hair breakage, I am noticing less breakage, but am not sure what I am doing different? Any tips from those of you who have success with breakage? I use a pin brush and a comb. Oreo does not like the slicker, and right now I find it is not necessary. Maybe as his coat gets thicker, I will begin to use it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know several breeders that show their dogs who will frown on slickers because they do rip/damage the hair. Many groomers will tell you that broken hair creates more mats too, so you want to do all you can to keep the hair the same length and avoid breaking it.

Avoid the slicker, if you can.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Kimberley, I won't use it. It's sitting in my caboodle case where all of Oreo's grooming supplies are. Funny, I got is as a teenager and never used it - now it seems like it is coming in handy! Any tips on the best way to avoid breakage would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I would also like some advice as to which brushes to buy- and from where. I looked at the Chris Christiansen web page- they have so many brushes and some new fusion brushes. I have no idea what size or what type to buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I saw some really good items on Ebay. They seem very reasonably priced and there's a wide assortment of brands.


----------

